# Die McDonaldsbelagerung



## Darkmetal (14. August 2006)

hi an alle

diese idee hat ich schonmal mit ein paar freunden besprochen aber wir sind zu wenig dafür... also hab ich mir gedacht hier im forum sind viele die uns unterstützen könnten... 
wir wollten einmal alle zusammen zu mcdoof und 100 burger oder mehr zu bestellen... und desto mehr leute umso mehr burger können wir bestellen bzw. weniger pro person (ergo -> billiger für jeden einzelnen)

was meint ihr?
gibts jemanden der interesse bei dieser bescheuerten idee hat?

MfG
Nel


----------



## dubbel (14. August 2006)

ich versteh die idee noch nicht mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkmetal (14. August 2006)

lol....
mit so vielen leuten wie möglich zu mcdonalds gehen und so viele burger wie möglich bestellen


----------



## Beerchen (14. August 2006)

Da gibts dann bestimmt ein paar doofe Gesichter zu sehen, 
wenn der komplette Parkplatz mit 250 Mountainbikern belegt ist,
und einer reingeht und 500 Burger bestellt.


----------



## The Offspring (14. August 2006)

die idee is geil  ich bin dabei, werdn nochmal n par kollegen fragen ob sie auch mitmachen


----------



## Fh4n (14. August 2006)

Wie wärs wenn das Ganze wieder mit einer Streetsession in Hamburg verbunden wird?!
Denn dann könnte ich einige Hannoveraner wieder mitbringen.
Das Ganze natürlich bei McD auf der Reeperbahn, und diesmal lassen wir uns nicht von den Cops verscheuchen!


----------



## Beerchen (14. August 2006)

wenn Ihr das echt durchzieht, will ich hier Fotos von den doofen Gesichtern sehen.


----------



## holsteiner (14. August 2006)

der hat gerade eine Praktikantenstelle bei MCD bekommen und will zeigen, wie man Umsatz macht...

Mein Gott...
Peter


----------



## John Rico (14. August 2006)

Find's schon witzig!

Wäre auch dabei, bleibt nur die Frage, ob die Koordination nicht ähnlich wie bei der Streetsession oder dem Grillabend im Sand verläuft (ich befürchte es).


----------



## The Offspring (14. August 2006)

wir bräuchten nurnoch jmd. mit ner einigermaßen guten cam der dann das gesicht der mitarbeiter von dem schuppen filmt


----------



## crasher-mike (14. August 2006)

..........oder die 250 wartenden Biker ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterAnus (14. August 2006)

ich wär dafür wenn sich ganz deutschland mal trifft und ein MC'Donalds belagert


----------



## 2MXTB Rider (14. August 2006)

jau seeeeehr geile idee ich bin auf jeden dabei

sagt mir nur wann und wo

und Mcd wird gerockt.

ride on


----------



## The Offspring (14. August 2006)

wie wäre es denn mit diesem samstag ? treffen ist 12h morgens kunsthalle wo wir dann alle gemeinsam mit der session richtung mc donalds richtig reeperbahn starten


----------



## 2MXTB Rider (14. August 2006)

jau hört sich gut an bin dabei


----------



## Darkmetal (14. August 2006)

@ holsteiner... ne habe keine praktika mehr... arbeiten dort tu ich auch nicht 

wir brauchen so viele leute wie möglich... jeder bestellt dann 2 oder 3 burger und das passt schon 

p.s. das geht an alle biker nicht nur mtb'er...
meine kollegen bring ich auch mit... sagen wir so brnge 7 leute oder mehr mit... bringt auch fahrradschlösser mit, wenn dann müssen wir ja schon alle da rein... draussen warten ist kacke bei dem wetter  

UND... wer cams mitbringen kann... umso mehr desto besser


----------



## The Offspring (14. August 2006)

versuche n par schlösser aufzutreiben und bringe noch ne cam mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (15. August 2006)

Hä? Kapier ich auch nicht. Was hat das bitte für ein Sinn? Schmecken tut es auch nicht, warum sollte ich dann 100 Burger kaufen?! 

Mit 80 Mann waren wir schon beim Streeten da. Das war nicht wirklich spektakulär...


----------



## olli_DA (15. August 2006)

Leute macht Bilder, das wird bestimmt eine coole action!


----------



## Serviceecke (15. August 2006)

Ich finds auch lustig  bin dabei 

Mfg Jan


----------



## The Offspring (15. August 2006)

aber hab nochmal nen verschlag, da am samstag das norderstedter stadtfest ist, wie wäre es wenn wir das ganze am sonntag machen würden?


----------



## MTB Maddin (15. August 2006)

ich wette das klappt nich...
aber wiso solls dann für jeden billiger werden? Mengenrabatt bei Mäcces?
noch nie gehört...
aber wenns klappt wärs ja mal geil


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2006)

Ich wär mit 3 Burgern dabei


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (15. August 2006)

werden die burger auch geliefert


----------



## The Offspring (15. August 2006)

hab ich bei mc donalds zumindest noch nie was von gehört

edit: ok samstag klappts bei mir doch


----------



## olli_DA (16. August 2006)

Flashmob

für alle die sich wundern, kleine info


----------



## Christian_74 (16. August 2006)

Ronald sagt danke für den Umsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Folki (16. August 2006)

Bringt ihr mir nen 9er Chicken und ne kleine Cola mit?


----------



## Darkmetal (16. August 2006)

oder wir bestellen uns EINE Pizza


Party Pizza
Tomaten-Sauce, Champignons, Tomaten, Broccoli-Roeschen, Blattspinat, Mais, Ananas, Oliven, Paprika, scharfe Jalapenos, milde Peperoni, rote Zwiebeln, Sauce hollandaise, gruener Spargel, Salami, Peperoni-Salami, Bacon, saftiger Hinterschinken, Rinderhack, 2 x Thunfisch, Mozzarella, Feta, Joeys Kaesemix, Parmesan, Serranoschinken, Haehnchenbrust, geraeucherte Putenbrust, Meeresfruechte, 10 x Knoblauch, 85 x Pizza Chilis

*Summe*  97,45 â¬

fÃ¼r jeden pizza chilis dabei und fÃ¼r alle geschmÃ¤cker gedacht...


----------



## The Offspring (16. August 2006)

Darkmetal schrieb:
			
		

> oder wir bestellen uns EINE Pizza
> 
> 
> Party Pizza
> ...




soo machen wir mal die champignons , den broccoli den mais die zwiebieln den thunfisch  und die meeresfrüchte runter und verdoppeln den knoblauch auf das 2fache und ich bin dabei


----------



## Folki (16. August 2006)

The Offspring schrieb:
			
		

> soo machen wir mal die champignons , den broccoli den mais die zwiebieln den thunfisch  und die meeresfrüchte runter und verdoppeln den knoblauch auf das 2fache und ich bin dabei



Die Zwiebeln bleiben drauf ! Basta!

Ausserdem runter:
Spinat, Ananas!!!, Sauce holandaise, Spargel,


----------



## The Offspring (16. August 2006)

Folki schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zwiebeln bleiben drauf ! Basta!
> 
> Ausserdem runter:
> Spinat, Ananas!!!, Sauce holandaise, Spargel,



ok , angebot, wir machen die zwiebeln seperat drauf  

vll wäre als vorspeise son eimer voller chickenfilet vom KFC ganz gut  

danach müssten wir aber allerdings auch auf diät gehn


----------



## wookie (16. August 2006)

Habt ihr euch auch überlegt was die an der Theke sagen könnten, - nur um auf mögliche Konter-Antworten vorbereitet zu sein?

Vielleicht werden sie sagen "ja, dann soll sich jeder bitte sepperat anstellen".


----------



## The Offspring (16. August 2006)

das muss spontan kommen, da fällt mir dann schon was ein


----------



## wookie (16. August 2006)

Ich hätte bock, hier in Karlsruhe das Gleiche zur gleichen Zeit zu veranstalten.
Macht noch jemand mit in einer anderen Stadt?


----------



## Sahnie (16. August 2006)

Ich komme aus der Gastronomie und finde das eher gewöhnlich. Bei uns waren das halt Dänenbusse die unangemeldet kamen. Bringt halt Geld, arbeiten muss man sowieso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (16. August 2006)

...oder 100 Geburtstagskinder die ihren Geburtstagsburger brutzeln wollen


----------



## northpoint (16. August 2006)

Wenn schon dann macht das bitte am Mc Drive und bestellt einer nach dem anderen etwas völlig wirres(es muß bei Jedem Einzelnen sehr lange dauern) ,so daß sich ein hübscher Stau bildet...


----------



## Darkmetal (17. August 2006)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool 
hahahahaha 
mc drive daran hät ich ehrlich nicht gedacht

 looooool


----------



## Ale_Schmi (17. August 2006)

mc drive ist cool...
habe wir auch schon gemacht mitten in der rush hour!
der kerl hat uns erstmal blöd angeschaut und uns dann das bestellte gegeben!

vor allem es war nur eine kleine cola ! 
danach hatten wir einen 100m stau hinter uns...


----------



## The Offspring (17. August 2006)

mich verweisen sie bei unserem mäcces immer am Mcdrive


----------



## The Offspring (18. August 2006)

Sooo leute, wie schauts denn nun aus? hat ja leider heute geregnet... 

was is wenns morgen regnet ? kommt ihr trotzdem? wohl eher nicht oder?

und wer hat überhaupt nun vor noch zu kommen? wäre nett wenn mal n par fakten auf den tisch gklatscht werden  

Mfg

Edit :  ich schlag mal Treffpunkt kunsthalle am hbf vor, zeit : Treffen: 15h   abfahrt : 15:30  

denn zum mäcces ists sonst noch zu früh 

sollte es allerdings hier bei mir nach regen aussschauen werde ich wohl nicht kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

